# Stanley lever cap logo paint



## Marn64 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a Stanley plane type 16 that has lost the paint on the logo. Does anyone know what paint would be the best replacement (I was thinking perhaps something like Rust-oleum enamel), also did type 16 have yellow, orange, or red enamel on the lever cap?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just my thoughts:
I do not like the painted lever caps, and don't repaint unless the cap is almost pristine.
Stanley seemed to use the worst colors available. YELLOW??? What's with this? Orange/red? Same comment.
The raised logo just seems to be classical without the "goopy" color".
There! Now I feel better, and soda blasting will remove all that crap quickly.
Bill


----------



## Marn64 (Apr 1, 2016)

> Just my thoughts:
> I do not like the painted lever caps, and don t repaint unless the cap is almost pristine.
> Stanley seemed to use the worst colors available. YELLOW??? What s with this? Orange/red? Same comment.
> The raised logo just seems to be classical without the "goopy" color".
> ...


Thanks. Good to know, my lever cap is in only ok condition and I personally only like the orange.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I use the Duplicolor "pens" that are used for scratch repairs. Might see IF they have the same colour as the Dodge Charger uses. I use one of the reds for the Millers Falls ones…


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm going to check into that bandit, Thanks!


----------



## stevel227 (Mar 2, 2009)

In case anyone is interested, I think I have found the perfect Stanley Orange paint … DecoraArt, Americana line of acrylic paints, "Jack-O'-Lantern Orange" color. I purchased this at Hobby Lobby in their aisle of HUNDREDS of paints for hobby work. I think Home Depot carries this line of hobby paints too, but not sure if they carry this color. (BTW, Hobby Lobby had dozens of oranges, and this one is the best.) I have a pic (but haven't yet figured out how to post pics to LJ) of the bottle alongside a lever cap with part of the "Stanley" background in the original orange and part of the background painted with the Jack-O'-Lantern Orange … can't tell the difference.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

> ...... I have a pic (but haven t yet figured out how to post pics to LJ) ......
> - stevel227


In the Reply window, click on the < *img* > button and upload your photo!


----------



## stevel227 (Mar 2, 2009)

See if you can guess which part is new paint and which is old.

(Thanks PCDub for pic posting tutorial. Simple!)


----------

